# Fitting Trust / Greddy suction kit



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Lads a quick question there for ye.

I was offered a greddy / trust suction kit for my r34 gtr. As far as im aware my car has the stock afm's etc

The kit which is for sale is brand new and also is for the z32 afm's etc

My question is....... Is there much work involved in getting this to fit my car, from my understanding the stock afm's are 70mm and the z32 is 80mm so i would think i would need 2 reducer pipes for each afm ,. would i be correct in saying this.

Thanks guys
Shane


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

yep, need two reducers from samco etc. 

Simple.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking too, either that or fit z32's and remap the car but the first option was what i was planning on doing.

Im still waiting on the trader to pm me back as i have stated I want the kit and they now dont want to sell it to me ...........


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> Thats what i was thinking too, either that or fit z32's and remap the car but the first option was what i was planning on doing.
> 
> Im still waiting on the trader to pm me back as i have stated I want the kit and they now dont want to sell it to me ...........


Im sure there is another thread like this? Im sure i have had the same conversation at some point anyway! 


Anyway, im not sure i would want to deal with someone that is not replying to you mate. 

Got any pics of this kit mate?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm waiting on a pic from the trader but i do believe its pretty much this kit below

I got a pm offering me this with the price and i said i would take it, dont really see why there is a problem now all of a sudden when i said Yes i will have it etc ????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes it's me who give been dealing with 

I said I will have to check & get back to you


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Shane buddy mate you and Matty are both right!
The trust/greddy kits, (pipework wise are identical it's just the filters and the last two silicone joiners that make a kit either an rb26 kit or a z32 one. So there are no probs there. And the best thing is I have the exact silicon joiners, (original greedy jobbies too) sitting here you can have for the price of the postage!  plus a pint of the black stuff one day too maybe!
I know because I just converted mine the other way! 
So get yourself the z32 greddy kit and we'll have it coverted just like that for you! 

Bob


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting on the thread Matty and also i would like to add that i was not going bad mouthing yourself or anything , i never mentioned your name etc

You offered me the part, I accepted and I am aware i will need to purchase 2 reducers for the kit to fit my AFM's (stock i think, but will be checking tomorrow to confirm 100%) 

I just dont see why you dont want to sell me the kit now !!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

The black inserts, are they not to convert to z32's? If you dont use these then stock AFM's would fit?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

@ Bob, thanks for the comment mate  I knew it was fair easy to do this etc so thats why i started this thread in case there was something i was missing.

I knew i saw someone selling these greddy reducers but couldnt remember who lol

With regards to the pints of black stuff, no problem buddy, bring Marty (mattysupra) alone too, dont forget the cars also


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

posted after matty32, 

Shane, stop worring (didnt realise you was dealing with matty) . If dealing with newera they wont want to supply you a kit that dont fit but they will sort out a kit that will. There are to many muppets that will bad mouth a company due to there error in fitment. Im sure matty here is making sure that if they sell you a kit that it will fit with adaptors etc. Newera make sure they get things spot on before they sell you something. 

Newera are one of the best traders out there so if matty is looking into it for you he will be.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The kit may be for a 32 that's why.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Kind of, the black inserts covert the filters, to either Rb26 afm or z32. Shane bought my rb26 filters a bit back. In fact it's funny but the only thing I have left from that for sale thread is the silicon joiners so everones a winner! (and they're just sat here gathering dust next to my microwave)  

Bob


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

The only thing i was told that was an issue was the z32 afm side of things at which point i asked myself how do i fix this issue (if my afm are stock)

1- buy z32 afm's and remap
2- buy reducers and job done 

At this point i knew that this kit may or may not be a straight forward fitment on my 34 due to the afm issue etc And i said no problem I will take the kit, if it does not fit then i will buy the reducers etc and Im completely 100% happy to purchase this z32 trust greddy suction kit and go about fitting it myself  (as most of you on here would do, after all its not rocket science fitting some reducers)

And yes I hear lots of good things about Newera, I speak to Matty on a regular basis and never had an issue with the chap


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob i will take the silicon joiners mate ,drop me a pm buddy


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Personally i cant see a issue providing you understand that you will have to modify so it fits which i understand you do! 

So, awaiting pics of the install LOL


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Have the reducers on the way from Bob already (he sending them tomorrow morning)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

shane im not trying to be difficult, but i need to check if this kit is for a 32, or 33/34 kit

if its for a 32 then it wont fit your car, and we wont sell it (if you agree to modify, thats just our preference)

i pm'd you as i knew you had been after one for ages like 12months+

and they are normaly around £700 new, but could do this one very cheap.

its not worth bob posting you the adaptors if the kit is for a 32


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> shane im not trying to be difficult, but i need to check if this kit is for a 32, or 33/34 kit
> 
> if its for a 32 then it wont fit your car, and we wont sell it (if you agree to modify, thats just our preference)
> 
> ...




Matty, the main pipe work that shane is after will fit tho? 

Surely if shane agrees that he has to 'modify' the kit it a case of supply only at his risk of not fitting? 

Shane is not the sort of person to complain if it dont fit when he knows 'it wont fit' .


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt if you can do that one cheap could you do one for the 34 that price for me instead

Its true what you said regarding I have been after one for ages etc and to be fair you always do give me a shout when you get these in etc

It just seems that you dont want to sell this one to me even if its a case of me fitting 2 reducers .... When i said i would do that you then said its for a 32gtr and not 33/34. 

How would you take this if you were in my position mate, you would feel like your been fobbed off when trying to buy a part you were just offered. 

And i would nearly bet my gtr that you will tell me tomorrow that this kit will just happen to be for a 32gtr and not a 33/34


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Matty, the main pipe work that shane is after will fit tho?
> 
> Surely if shane agrees that he has to 'modify' the kit it a case of supply only at his risk of not fitting?
> 
> Shane is not the sort of person to complain if it dont fit when he knows 'it wont fit' .


That is exactly my point Matt. 

Why would i complain when I have been clearly told up front before purchase that its for a 34gtr with z32 afm's therefore a straight forward fit is not going to happen and I will be sorting this out myself


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> That is exactly my point Matt.
> 
> Why would i complain when I have been clearly told up front before purchase that its for a 34gtr with z32 afm's therefore a straight forward fit is not going to happen and I will be sorting this out myself




I would Guess that Newera dont want to supply a kit they know dont 'fit'. If i was selling you the kit i would not want to supply you either as there are to many muppets that would point the finger of blame when it dont fit. Weather they told you or not! 

However in your case along with this thread and i think you only want the top pipes that will fit i would stretch the rules! 

but that is between you and Matty, They are not doing nothing wrong by not supplying you mate. 

Why dont you order a a kit for your brother 32 gtr and see if it will fits yours?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Im waiting on him to come in from work, i would be very jealous if the brother had that fitted to his 32 lol Might even change my password on here so he doesnt see this thread or have a read through my pm's lol

True point though Matt i didnt think of that, I will mention it to Scott later and see if he wants it. 

Fingers crossed though it will be for the 34, worse case scenario it goes into the 32


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il get back to you


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

looking at the pic of that kit, i wish i bought that first before wasteing money on a ebay kit! god i love greddy stuff, i remember buying a inlet manifold for my gts-t about 5 years ago and it comes with EVERYTHING you need.

my kit's currently in transit at the minute....i can't wait!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Interesting read......whats the outcome Shane??


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Harry,

Still awaiting a reply from Matty

Will keep the thread updated and will let ye all know the outcome

Cheers
shane


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Any news?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Still nothing back from matty Harry. He has been online though ........


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Still no reply so i sent a pm last night asking whats going on?

I get a reply back saying ''no need for that attitude'' and we wont be selling you the part. (have all pm's here saved if anyone wishes for me to post them up)

This is an absolute disgrace by a trader on here, asking a member if he wants a part and then when the customer says yes they are told no it wont fit your car as you need z32 afm's. (even though i will arrange to modify this to have it fitted myself)

Got advice from other members on here regarding fitting this kit and everyone said how easy it would be to fit if im using stock afm's

Really disappointed in the lack of service, the poor excuses i have been given and basically been fobbed off by Matty when i asked him for paypal details to send payment for the kit.

I will never deal or speak with them again, I know i never purchased from you but anytime anyone i ever met was looking for parts i always directed them your way, that wont be the case the next time !

Enough been said by me on here regarding the matter cause at the end of the day I knew myself that you were never going to sell me the kit and the fact you kept making up excuses when i asked to send payment made me realise but i thought you would do the decent thing and supply the part as i agreed to purchase

Hope a mod takes a look at this as this is not the way a trader should treat another fellow gtr member trying to purchase a part to go onto his gtr

Very disappointed with this i must say

Also a big thanks to all you who sent me pm's regarding this matter and i couldnt agree more with ye guys. 

Thanks again


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

my kit just arrived from america, purchased it 8 days ago


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Wow thats very poor service!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Shane* said:


> Still no reply so i sent a pm last night asking whats going on?
> 
> I get a reply back saying ''no need for that attitude'' and we wont be selling you the part. (have all pm's here saved if anyone wishes for me to post them up)
> 
> ...




Shane, you really have the wrong end of the stick 

yes of course i have logged on, its my job. i get alot of PM's per day to reply to, quotes etc & i got your PM earlier today.

i think yourl find i have always spoken to you on PM over about 2 years i think, and discussed about your 34 even asking my advice on a price you shoud put it up for.


Your right in that you have never bought anything from us (due to the exchange rate raising prices), but have always been very supportive and replied to quote up things, like cooling panels etc. I have even offered items to you before i put them up for sale on here...so cant complain about first dibbs.

i have lost count at the amount of Nismo 320kph clocks i have offered you, which have been used, before i posted on here, incase it would help you out, as i appreicate not everyone has the budget for new things, (esp since the exchange rate)

you were after a kit (trust) this one came up, and is around 50% lower than even the group buy price. i wasnt sure if you ran z32 AFMs as this is a z32afm kit..so i thought i was helping you out.

and yes its for a BNR32. (it would require modification). They have different part numbers and my understanding is that the kit is slightly different and wouldnt fit R34GTR

i dont have the kit here infront of me, it is in Japan

We worked out the shipping of the kit, via EMS express is around £90 and tbh it would cost us money to send to you (and its for an R32)

therefore we are going to fit it to a BNR32 which is being exported to NZ instead.

Sorry that this kit didnt work out

However we (as any trader or private seller) are free to sell the parts to whoever we wish too

This is a complete one off, due to the price of the kit.

i dont think its fair that you start having a pop at us, just because we didnt sell you a kit.

If you wish to purchase one, i have found one on yahoo for you, which is similar money

if you want the link i can gladly send it to you, if it helps

You should also look at all the threads recently, where people have posted up about the parts they have recieved quickly from us

:wavey:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What pipe work is different between the R32 and the R33/34? Are the filters that come with these any good? I suspect they are the the hks ones that let a lot of dirt through? ***128513;


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Trust Airinx filters....

They are foam so not the best filtration-wise TBH. Personally I'd build an enclosed airbox or get a pair of suitable K&N cones if you are MAF-less or dry Apexi cones if you have AFM's

Some folks advocate oiling the foam Airinx/HKS type filters but I have no opinion on that!!




TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sure I will find a solution but looks like I will have to give up my arc box


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

You can't use the ARC box with the Greddy kit. The Turbo to AFM pipes are to long. The only kit that would fit is the KTS suction kit. But the quality on the inside is crap! Lot's of work needed to make it flow good.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe trimming down the pipes to afm?

They have now released a nismo pipe work but I cannot justify spending £1000+ on a few bits of pipe and rubber joiners


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the greddy pipe kit is around £600 its not £1k

you cant fit the arc box and the greddy kit tho


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm talking about £1200 odd for a Nismo kit. Yes the greddy one is 600 which is what I am going for.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I'm talking about £1200 odd for a Nismo kit. Yes the greddy one is 600 which is what I am going for.


£600!!

TBH, at current rates buying one from RHDJapan (who are generally cheaper than most Japanese based suppliers) you're looking at about £720 PLUS import duty. This takes it to around £800 which is frankly barking for what the kit is, essentially some pipes and joiners!!

I believe there is a set of these going for a FANTASTIC price in the for sale section....

:chuckle:



TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we supply them for around £600


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

matty32 said:


> we supply them for around £600


OK, fair play!!

Is that including shipping to UK?


TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes it is.

there is a long lead time from Trust however.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

duty on top I guess? :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no delivered price

stop being cheeky ;-)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

matty32 said:


> no delivered price
> 
> stop being cheeky ;-)


Hold on....

You're saying that you can do a Greddy suction kit for £600 and that includes shipping AND duty to UK?



TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il be posting these up in trade in the next couple of days

i need to check turn around from Trust

they will be around that yes

i suspect £600 delivered.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Hold on....
> 
> You're saying that you can do a Greddy suction kit for £600 and that includes shipping AND duty to UK?
> 
> ...


these will be £595

just checking lead times


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Group buy?!?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> Group buy?!?



I'm in for that price


----------

